# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kur dritat ikin nga Tirana

## Diabolis

Kur dritat ikin nga Tirana

Të varfërit, zi kë mbajnë?
Nata ... vdiq përmbi Tiranë.

Vetë Gjergji zbret nga kali
Dhe vajton tek shatrivani.

Shqiptar, o qengj që pi dy nëna!
Lokes sonë si ndrit ma Hëna.

Kandil i fikun kthen kurrizin,
Ikën, të ndriçojë Paradizin...

----------


## Lunesta

kur dritat ikin nga tirana
qirinin shpejt e ndjez nana

fute koken ne krevat
maje afer i uturak

se rruges per banje nuk i dihet
n'errsire kollaj i thy kryet

prit nja dy ore te vin ti
futi i tas llall edhe fli

----------


## Ermal 22

poezi me vlera aktuale. ju lumte djema se ia qani hallin popullit te lodhur albanez.

----------


## Diabolis

Sot takova Mjerimin

Sot takova Mjerimin.
Kuvenduam pa fjalë, me të parë,
siç bëjnë metropoleve dy të papunë
të heshtur
e drodhëm nga një cigare
si të dridhnim jetën tonë.
Mos e pini! 
Duhani dëmton rëndë shëndetin
por jo më shumë se gjendja burrin e papunë
kur me sy viktime lutet: mua, mua,
merrmë mua
për punë;
kur gjoksi i tij në gulshe ngrihet, ulet, shkulet,
si toka mijra vjet përpara në lëvizjet tektonike
ethshëm, përpijshëm,
tabanin e detit ndër flakë e ngre në mal të lartë
dhe malin e lartë e zhyt si ishull të humbur në hartë.

Sot takova Mjerimin.
Për mesi e gërryente uria
e njoha nga vështrimi 
kishte sytë e mia.

----------


## Brari

artist je o Diabol..

Shum e bukur poezia..

Vazhdo..

----------


## Agim Doçi

Tirana Dje....

Rrugët, bulevardet në mes të qytetit
shtruar pllaka - pllaka në kohë të Italisë
Ngriheshin madhështore zyrat e pushtetit
Ballë përballë sterronin zyrat e Partisë!

Nuk kaloje dot nëpër trotuaret
se ta bënin "psst!"...ishte e ndaluar(!)
Sharrë e Shtish Tufinë parcelat me varret...
Gjysmën e qytetit kishin spiunuar.

Oficerë të ngrysur, plot operativë
njerëz që vraponin rrugëve pa gdhirë
gjyhë zyrtare "labçia", mishi me tallon
spiunë vullnetarë, buka me racion!...

Autobuzë të shqyer, goja qelbej gjizë,
vajza bukuroshe që s'kishin haber
çfarë është deodoranti, endrrave vënë vizë
Anë e kënd parulla: "Rroftë shoku Enver!"

Nëpër mure skuqnin shkrime aq tragjike
"Jini vigjilentë!"...; "...armiku punon!"
"Nafta gjaku i zi!"..., "Rroftë Kina mike!"
Burgjet mbushur plot, jeta me tallon(!)

Menxat e puntorëve pihej ujë me brrokë!
Margarina luks, vaji me racion!
Ligja 55 si skifter mbi kokë
Shkruar nëpër mure: “Kllasa edukon!”

Populli festonte me aq shumë “gëzim”
Festat e Partisë, festat e nëntorit
Dilnim që pa gdhirë në parakalim
Me surrat-zgërdhirë – para Diktatorit!

Iknin vitet shkonin, nè brenda kafazit.
skllevër të Partisë, robër të Enverit!
Armiqt rreth e rrotull plasnin prej marazit
Shqipëria shkëmb nën Dritë të Fenerit…


Ishim zemër pula, ishim lepurusha
Askujt nuk ia mbante, që të çelte gojën
Komb pa dinjitet, shefa veshllapusha
Që të nxinin jetën, e të merrnin bojën!!!

Shkruanin gazetat, vu Radio Tirana:
“Novatorët e shquar, e shpikën traktorin!”
Dikush vriste vehten me 4 – 5 plumba
Nè s’na zinte gjumi kurrë për Diktatorin!

“S’kishte gjumë Partia! S’kishte gjumë Enveri!”  
“Frynte erë e malit si grykë maliheri!…”……
Popull frikacak që nuk flinte gjumë 
Jeta një batak – gjithandej spiunë!!!

Kjo ishte Tirana, kryeqyteti ynë
“Moj Parti e Punës, ty ta hangsha synë!”
Populli në këmbë, Partia në ballë
Ndaj e morra pendën, që tok të qajmë hallë!…
























TIRANA SOT…

Rrugët, bulevardet anë e mbanë Tiranës
“Shtrohen, regullohen” veç prej... Edi Ramës
Kioskat, dhe barakat që ishin buzë Lanës
Rruspat i rrafshuan, vanë në gropë të samës.

Pasi u mendova, se nga t’ja filloj
Thirra ca kujtime nga viti 90-të
Po shkruaj pa hile, askush mos dyshoj!
Të mbrosh të vërtetën – jo nuk është e lehtë!

U “përmbys dynjaja”, ikën dhe bllokmenët
Prona me sa mundi shkoj gjer tek pronari
Ikën sigurimsat erdhën qen bir qenët
U sulën mashtruesit me zhargon fshatari…

Luftë midis krahinash, luftë Jug e Veri
Çdo faqe gazete e kishte një klan
Pastaj u lejuan dyqint qoftexhi
Bënin konkurencë brenda në Tiran’...

Erdh dhjetor 90-ta, u ngritën studentat
Dridhej e përdridhej Ramiz Pushtetari
“Duam pluralizëm!” -  shkruanin gazetat
“Voice of America” dhe Azem Hajdari!

U mbushën tribunat me idealistë…
plot u mbushën sheshet mijra demokratë.
Burgjet mbushur plot me Nacionalistë
OKB-ja priste Ramizin e ngratë!…

Shkoj edhe çfarë tha, ai Ramiz Alija?
Në atë mexhlis foli pa kuptim:
« As mbyllur – as hapur, s’do jetë Shqipërija
Bile s’do jetë Lindje – s’do jetë Perëndim(!)”

Priste gjith atdheu, dridhej si në ethe
Tirana gumëzhinte u ndrru “qeverija”
Iku “Tao Tao”…Ramiz kë na gjete!?
Hajde “rinovim” po bante Partija!

Shkoj një qeveri dhe pastaj një tjetër
Iku xhuxhmaxhuxhi që na erdhi prapë(!)
Se Ramiz Alija ishte stekë e vjetër
Nëntoka e Valiasit bënte Demonstratë!!!

Dridhej e përdridhej veç nga taksirati
Hoqi Xhuxhi 2 dhe ndrroj qeverinë
Vuri Ylli Bufin djalin e Sokratit
Dhe në mes të Tiranës, vu Hajdin Sejdinë.

Nisi “ko-qe-vari” të na bëj biznese
Me familjen Hoxha dhe Arben Alinë(!)
Ramiz Gënjeshtari bëri dy Kongrese
E ndërroj veç mbiemrin , mbajti Vazhdimsinë…

Foli i shqetsuar  Dritero Poeti
Sesi Enver Hoxha na la veç gomarin.
Delegatët e Kuksit dhe ca nga bregdeti
e përzunë me shqelma Dritero shkrimtarin…

erdhi Marsi i dytë se “prilli i vrarë…”
U vra Arben Broci nga mjeshtrat e krimit!
U bë Xheli Gjoni Sekretarë i parë
Dhe Ramiz Alija – president i vlimit…

Nënat seç u thinjën, djemt po merrnin detin
Jo, Ramiz Alija se lshonte pushtetin!
Po e zgjidhi vota, shkuan komunistat!
Erdhi Leka Meksi tok me PD-istat.

U mblodh Parlamenti foli mazhoranca
Parti e Ramizit shkoj për me rrujt planca!
President votuan – herë e parë në botë
Namik Dokle morri në votim: - 1 Votë(!)

U gëzua kombi, në Xhami e Kisha
Bënë të gjithë bekimin: - rroftë Sali Berisha.
Rrap e zhgrap “motori” me emrin Shqypni
Ne kishim “pushtetin” – ata pasuri!



U çelën dhjetë tyrbe dhe dyqind xhami
Erdh’ korrik i parë, shkuam në votime
E humbi PD-ja – popull axhami
Pushtetin Lokal ia dhamë Partisë Krime...

Shkuan katër vite u çelën 8 firma
Mafia komuniste çdo gja kish në dorë!
U banë sigurimsat krye piramida
Bënte plane greku me „trimat“ në Vlorë !

I forcuan radhët veteran – prostatat
Nisi Gramoz Ruçi grevat, demonstratat(?)
Erdh 97-ta në të hyrë të marsit
U bë grusht i shtetit nga djal i Thanasit!

Dhe u p-ordh PD-ja, na u p-ordh dhe shteti
Mbeti vetëm Sala ...djemt i hante deti.
Na doli jevgjitin u vu në qoshé(?)
Nisi Shqipërija një “epokë të Re”

Tek Shesh i Flamurit dilte Albert Shyti
Ligjin bënin bandat, ne shtërgonim rrypin.
Erdhi edhe Prodi, takoj Myrtezanë
Ah Evropa kurvë – ta hëngsha hallvanë!…

Rodhën netë dhe ditë, u vra dhe pranvera(!)
Mullixhiu e dh-jeu, se e dh-jeu vjerra(!?)…
Kish sjellë Amerika si ambasadore
Miss Mariza Linon një femër leshtore!!…

Që na bëri vendin taman “lesh me qime”
Mbeti Shqipërija si k-urvat jetime!
Kush më parë t’ia fuste, kush më parë ta vidhte
Evropa pu-tanë, Salën nuk e pi-rdhte!

Ja pra sot Tirana çfarë porteti ka
Të vjedh Anastasi bashkë me gjithë vëlla!
Vodhi qeverija që ish në pushtet
Se Nënë Shqipërija kishte “pis milet!”...



Po të ishte popull, siç e do zamani
Do ngrihej në këmbë, të tundej vatani!
Po kanë vdekur trimat, mbeti veç zagari…
Ku ta gjej një Burrë si Azem Hajdari !



12 shtator 2002

----------


## Diabolis

Bordurave

Ne ishim djemtë që u rritëm në bordura
Që këngë këndonim, ndërmerrnim aventura,
Ideologjitë e xhamta për ne ishin vitrina
Që krisjen më të madhe ja u dha shpina.

Na shanë, na zbuan, na ngritën gardhe e mure
Por ne rimbinim mbi paretet e çdo bordure.
Sytë tanë nuk i magjepsën parrullat boshe
Por buzëqeshjet në fytyra vajzash bukuroshe.

Si neone shprese kur përreth ishte errësirë,
Bordurave ju dhamë statusin e botës së lirë,
Si konsuj të vërtetë lirisë i dhamë vizë,
Kur na detyronin ti paguanim gjobë policisë.

Revolucioni ynë i heshtur zgjati dhjetra vite
Sa fjala e lirë triumfoi një ditë prej dite;
Salut! Djem të djeshëm sot të gjithë burra,
Lavdi bordura!... Lëvduar qoftë arkitektura.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Bordurave
> 
> Ne ishim djemtë që u rritëm në bordura
> Që këngë këndonim, ndërmerrnim aventura,
> Ideologjitë e xhamta për ne ishin vitrina
> Që krisjen më të madhe ja u dha shpina.
> 
> Na shanë, na zbuan, na ngritën gardhe e mure
> Por ne rimbinim mbi paretet e çdo bordure.
> ...



Diabolis, ti shkruan shume bukur.

----------


## Brari

Thx Mjeshter Agim qe shkruan  ketu tek ne!

Diabolo..

Po te vjen e mbare kjo Pranvere..

---
Si neone shprese kur përreth ishte errësirë,
Bordurave ju dhamë statusin e botës së lirë,
---


e bukur kjo .. nje perle e vertete..

Ja paskeni nxjerre ujin e zi bordurave..lol.

Jo un me shoket e mi as nuk uleshim..ne kemb rrinim .. e derr derr derr.. 

Po shkruan gjera te bukura Diabolo.. 

Thx..

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

*Diabolis shume te  bukura  dhe  reale....*

----------


## Diabolis

Një pike djersë 

Ishte një mesditë e nxehtë, dita: e shtunë,
Njëzet e shtatë Gusht dhe unë isha në punë.

Po lyeja me bojë vaji shkallë metalike
Kur ndjeva prej ballit rrëshqitjen e një pike

djersë.
Djersa ime e ndershme, djersa ime e bukur
Si një perlë e thyer, jetëshkurtër si një flutur.

Është kohë krizash dhe ti përsëri pikon e pikon
Me të njëjtën cilësi, të njëjtin çmim për gallon.

Do të të shkruaja një ode të kisha letër e penë.
Për kaq: trurin ruloj letër, bojë ngjyej në venë.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Bravo Diabolis. Kam respekt per ty.

Diabolis, a ke bere ndonje permbledhje te krijimeve te tua?

----------


## B-rexha

O nete dimerore yjet qe ke ti
rete ti largome qe shkendije t'me vij,
henen ti pranome se mbaroi ky qiri
koven qe lashe jashte me shi mbushe ti!

O mengjes qe te dua syte kam tek ti
rete ti largome qe rreze pak t'me vij,
diellin ti pranome rrenqethja t'me iki
gjellen nen ballkon ngrohe pakez ti!

O mesdite perrallore rinine bashkove ti
rete ti largome qe ngjyre te me vij,
djellin rrezatues parnome brenda ne shtepi
banjon me ulluke zhulin hiqma ti!

O perendim i trishtuar naten qe ndjell ti  
rete ti largome qe krevatin ta perpi,
djellin ngadalesoje sa te vete ne shtepi
qirin ta ndez si urith enderrat t'i fshi!

O nate e vetmuar shpirtin hengre ti
yjet dhe kesaj here se nuk kam qiri,
vec gjumin e terbuar enderrat si me zi
pres me pa durim diten me shume rrezati !!!

----------


## Diabolis

Hapa të rëndë në gjoksin tim:
Kanë vdekur dëshirat e vjetra.
Si në ritual elefantësh, dëshirat e reja
Feçkat ngrejnë dhe qajnë me rënkim.
Shuar nga faqja e këtij dheu
Raca e ëndrrave parakohore,
Veç koska skeletesh në laborator
Kqyr me lupë andrrapologu.
Hapa të rëndë që ndalen diku
Me zhurmë dhe enigma ngarkuar
Nuk kam kureshtje të pyes se ku?
Dhe as ta di për kë duhet vajtuar:
Kam gjoksin qiell, këmishë kam re!
Natës me rrebeshe, shkreptima, rrufe.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kjo e fundit me pelqeu me teper se te parat.

----------


## Diabolis

Një erë mistike

Në fijet e barit, lirishtave ndër pllaja
Një erë mistike po fryn nga mesjeta,
Zbret nga majat e kodrinave në ograja
Në alkimi përzien çgjen nga jeta:

Aromën dehëse të barit të korrur
Me erën e trishtë të yjeve të djegur,
Dalldinë e luleve të sapo çelura
Me grishjen e patateve të pjekura.

Kur hënat e kosave vringëllijnë
Dhe tehet e kosarëve venë e vijnë,
Bulëzon vesa, si lotë yjesh menatë,
Mbi torbat me misërnike dhe djathë.

----------


## Brari

antropolog  ..i thone ..

----------


## Diabolis

Qielli i natës të ketë fytyrën e qeshur

Kjo Hënë ... si patate po më ngjet;
Po çdreqin dua të bëhem poet?
Ngaqë sytë më ngelën në gjithësi?
Po sikur ... të merrem me astronomi?

Të kalkuloj ushtrimin e përjetshëm:
Qielli i natës të ketë fytyrën e qeshur,
Të mas në çkënd duhet Toka të kalojë
Që Hëna e ndriçuar të duket gojë.

Të spekuloj kur do digjen dy meteorite
Që përmbi gojë të duken sy prej drite,
E brezi që do shohë mrekullinë qiellore
Të saktësojë mbas presjes një trajektore.

----------


## Diabolis

Urdhëresat e nënë Dijes

_Votre Coeur la compris: - ces enfants sont sans mère.
Plus de mère au logis! ...  et le père est bien loin!

Arthur Rimbaud_

Ju keqen nënë Dija mos luani vendit
Po kalon roja e nderit e presidentit.

Ju bëftë nënë Dija mos shkoni tek porta
kryministrit po i vjen eskorta.

Ju keqen nënë Dija mos dilni prej shtëpisë
Po bën miting kryetari i bashkisë.

Ju bëftë nënë Dija ikni prej shkallëve
Po ngjiten truprojat e këshilltarëve.

Ju keqen nënë Dija ruajuni rrëmetit
Po intervistohet gruaja e deputetit.

Ju bëftë nënë Dija mos luani në oborr
Se vjen ju rrëmben ndonjë tutor.

Ju keqen nënë Dija ... pini ujin e kosit
Se sot me listë ja bleva bosit.

Ju bëftë nënë Dija tani bini në gjumë
Se nuk ka nëna qiri më shumë.

...

O nëna, o nëna, pashë ëndërr të frikshme,
Fytyrat e tyre në dhjeçe, qinçe, mishe.

(Korbën mua që smë merr lumi :shkelje syri: 
Mbylli sytë shpirt, se të vjen gjumi.

Nënë Dija, ... do kemi ndonjëherë drita?
Posi moj zemër, ... sa të fitojë opozita.

----------


## Sabriu

Për Diabolls,

Shihet se keni talent,nëse më lejoni e kam vetëm një porosi :arushi:  kisha lutur që në të ardhmën një pjesë të talentit të juaj ta shkrini në shkrimet e tua që për tematikë do të kenë,ngritjen e vetëdijes kombëtare për pengimin e helenizimit të Shqipërisë dhe serbizimin e Kosovës.Mendoi se ti këtë punë do ta bëje në mënyrë të mrekulluar ,kuptohet po nëse doni.

----------

